# Heat damage...any cure??



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

Disaster hit yesterday, I am sickened. As many may know, I haven't put in a ventilation system yet, am saving up the money while placing a fan in the opened door daily to exchange air and remove heat. Heat hasn't been a problem until I decided I needed the SUN in my bud room, the extra 1000w of power has really upped the temps in there....and spring has finally come in.

Yesterday, I had an appointment and had to be away past the lights on time. I have a friend who helps with the grow, but the timer had burned out and, since I was changing anyway, I moved the time a half hour ahead so I could go to work earlier...my friend didn't hear me say this. This, combined with the extra heat from the light and ambient....OUCH!

A few of the gals look as if a fire had raced through, the leaves are all crispy-curled looking, many already showing the burned look. Mostly, it's the mid to upper sections of leaves, many of the lower leaves have rebounded. 

Any chance they'll pull thorough? Will this mean a great chance for hermies if they do make it??


----------



## woodydude (May 8, 2011)

I can't comment on hermies but I have been amazed how resiliant this plant is.
I have an NL that has just started flowering 2 weeks after it grew into my T5.
There was only 1 growth tip burned but it badly damaged the leaves. The damage is still there but white hairs appeared there this morning so I am hopefull it is basically unsightly cosmetic damage rather than substantial damage to the plants core.

When you say looks like a fire had raced through, if the damage is really bad, you could trim it of course. Personally, I would keep everything crossed and give them time, they may surprise you.

Healing green mojo for ya Roddy. W


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

THANKS Woody! 

I thought of trimming, but it's about 70% of the leaves on most plants, they likely wouldn't have a leaf left to help them grow lol. Some of the leaves rebounded, but not many...we'll see what another day brings since they went to lights out...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2011)

Can you post a pic?  

Leaves that are crispy will not recover.  If it has more of a wilty look, it may recover.  It is hard to overemphasize the need for a good ventilation system (and a working timer--LOL)


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

Pics tonight when lights come back on! Timers are good, but I have to open the door daily about 15 minutes after lights come on or it gets very hot very fast, my buddy didn't hear I had changed the timers and he opened the door at normal time...which was a half hour late.

Ventilation would solve this issue and is now my main concern...a bit late??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2011)

Are you saying that this damage happened in 30 minutes ?


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

Yes, that's what my understanding is....if the buddy opened the door when he said. Now, I didn't get home until an 2 hours after lights on, so......


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

OK, lights actually come on a bit earlier, so more like 45 minutes to an hour of heat before door was opened...if opened when supposed to.

Here's the pics, not the best:


----------



## Roddy (May 9, 2011)

Better pics...





Keep in mind, ALL of these gals were completely healthy and happy until the light issue, none are looking to rebound at this point...

All are in 4th week or so.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 9, 2011)

Oh man they really look sad ...If i was you i would try to get the temps as low as i could and just check them all the time ... And pray. Green mojo.


----------



## PencilHead (May 9, 2011)

Leave them alone and they'll do their thing.  That's not enough burn to snuff them--they'll come back.  Like Woody said: the resilience of this plant is startling.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this Roddy, never good to see a grow reduced in a matter of hours...

Still, they don`t look too bad...Final product will reflect this incident for sure, although you should stil get some 'not bad' smoke.

How far along flower are ya man?


----------



## Roddy (May 9, 2011)

THANKS guys! They're all about 3 or so weeks into budding....give or take. One has lost all leaves completely, she's a goner, the others might make it, but one has several singed buds that will not grow further as is (burned to a char practically)...should I clip these bud tips and see if the rest grows?


I am completely at a loss as to how this could have happened, it almost looks like the lights were touching buds for a few minutes.....really at a loss.


----------



## Roddy (May 11, 2011)

Still all looking sad and unhealthy, not much change at all, really! Watching and hoping though!!


----------



## Roddy (May 11, 2011)

I think I see new bud growth on some of the gals....or maybe it's wishful thinking?? At any rate, they haven't gone worse, so we're holding our own at this point!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 12, 2011)

Great to hear dude.

How far was your HID from the bud-tops?

Just curious due to the extent of damage which occured, maybe your friend was telling porkeys when he said only half hour or so...JMHO! lol. not for you though brother...

Do you have other gals awaiting flower?


----------



## Roddy (May 14, 2011)

The lights are 14" from the plants...give or take. My buddy has a hard time with reality if you know what i mean, so hard saying if he's being honest now or not, he swears he opened it on time though. No biggie either way, damage done and lesson learned, no getting around needing properly equipped operations!!

Already have the clones from my LSD and OG in as well as the Kandy Kush and the gals that are struggling, this won't put me too far back, just sad!!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 19, 2011)

Excellent lesson learned like you said brother

I`m keeping an eye on this one, resiliance test


----------

